
Exploding Kittens by Elan Lee (and the Oatmeal) - jack-r-abbit
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/elanlee/exploding-kittens
======
emmanueloga_
I did not know Elan Lee [1] before this KS but it never ceases to amaze me the
level of influence/buy-in that Matthew Inman managed to amass.

1:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elan_Lee](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elan_Lee)

~~~
jack-r-abbit
I think I read that the project was fully funded in only 8 minutes of going
live. And within 7 hours it reached $1Miliion

He also managed to raise that insane amount to building a Tesla museum.

------
mattverick
That's insane.

